# Fishhome - a new database on the block!



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

looks cool.

YOu'll need a way to make it more user friendly. If I go to fish profile for instance, it won't be fun to find a fish. Imagine a list of a 1000 fish and you're not exactly sure what it's called but only how it looks.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, mistergreen! I'm definitely going to be doing something like that as the database grows. Hopefully in a way that people who may not know what to look for can find great information easily


----------

